# Stacking help



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Trying to teach Dean to stack has been a challenge to say the least. 
At first he wasn't wanting to keep his feet where I place them. Now he will keep them in place, but he leans against me. Dean is a huge leaner too. He almost knocked me off the toilet once because he just suddenly let his full weight lean against me lol 
I added a couple of photos, just because. I plan on getting some decent stacked photos in a few weeks, and some trotting ones too.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*stacking*

OH HE IS PRETTY!!!! My dog Cascais like yours in color as well and will not let me move his feet now that he is an adult (11 months). If I try to move his back leg he will just sit down or hop away, even if you try to bait him with food and I KNOW he KNOWS what stand means. I am not asking for perfection just stand nicely so I will just keep working on it. Would put up a picture but for some reason I cant with this security error missing(?)


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

dojoson41 said:


> OH HE IS PRETTY!!!! My dog Cascais like yours in color as well and will not let me move his feet now that he is an adult (11 months). If I try to move his back leg he will just sit down or hop away, even if you try to bait him with food and I KNOW he KNOWS what stand means. I am not asking for perfection just stand nicely so I will just keep working on it. Would put up a picture but for some reason I cant with this security error missing(?)


Thank you <3 
Dean was touchy at first about me moving him this way and that too. I just wish I could get him to stop leaning when I am trying to stack him. I love when he leans any other time lol


----------

